# Rollfast



## kcjim (Mar 28, 2017)

This bike must not have been ridden much. Nice cheep rider.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2017)

Super nice OG bike!


----------



## Barebo (Apr 20, 2017)

My best friend had this bike!!! I had a 10 speed Hercules and when we'd race he'd always win. 
Funny how seeing a certain bike can bring back a good old memory like that! 
Nice bike in great condition - thanks for showing it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice,I gave one like it away,bad idea.lol


----------

